# Let Me In (2010)



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

This is a remake of the Swedish film, *Let The Right One In*. The latter is a recent film, so why remake it? It's just fine the way it is. Goddamn Hollywood...

If anyone hasn't seen *Let The Right One In*, and you're a serious horror fan, especially the vampire genre, you owe it to yourself to check it out just once. Something new as far as vampire films go, and nothing like that *Twilight* bull****.

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16602


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

I still haven't checked out LtROI, even though I believe it's still Free on Netflix's Instant Viewer (I'm very lazy).

Funny thing with Americanizations, though... Unlike remakes of older films, the new American remakes of foreign films always end in most American audience members hating the film. Of course- they still pay good money to get to see it, so that's why these keep getting made, rather than this being a legitimate thing film-goers want to see (assumed just because The Grudge and The Ring were so successful). The American Eye and American Shutter prove that, single-handedly.


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

Let The Right One In is a great movie - and not just for fans of horror.

Hollywood is remaking it so they can try to capitalize on a great movie, without having to come up with an original idea. I'm still waiting for a US remake of Night Watch.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Let The Right One is one of my favorite movies in a long time. Is it a testment to hollywood's stupidity to remake a fillm so soon, or to americans for being too lazy to read subtitles? That's it right? Foreign films are only for NY intellectuals and west coast hipsters who love to read? Say it aint so.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I have to concur with everyone that this remake is so completely unnecessary, but - for your consideration - here is the trailer.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=15994

I'm curious to hear what other fans of LTROI think?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I think we should boycott it unless horror movie sites say it is worth seeing haha


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Speaking as a die hard fan of the original film, I am going to give the remake a solid chance. Why, do you ask? Two words: Chole Moretz. Anyone who saw *Kick Ass* will know why...


----------

